# AMD RR, South East departure



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Saul and i are leaving from the south est/kent for the meet, anyone else care to join us ?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Yep me ;D Jn 9/10 M25...

Louise


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Yep me Â ;D Jn 9/10 M25...
> 
> Louise


my geographies not much kop, where is that near? im A21 turn off?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Think you'll be going past on your way to the M40  :-*


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Mmmmmmm, sorry to be slow, but I will be with T7 too!! What time?!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I'm just spectating so in no hurry - chaps what are you doing?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Sauls on the RR, i only made the reserves so i think we are aiming to get there early/ish


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

What about meeting at the Maranello Garage in Egham, that way if I am early I can daydream!! ;D

Take J13 of the M25 and follow the A30 signposted to Basingstoke, the garage is on the first roundabout on the right (go right around)

Directions (and pretty pictures) here:

http://www.maserati.co.uk/dealer/msl_egham.asp

As I remember, coming from the south that Junction is a bit strange, you double back on yourself along the side of the motorway towards Basingstoke

What time then!! Bear in mind a slight delay at the M3-M4 for the roadworks!!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Illl bell Saul and let you know


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I will pick the M25 up at the A3 (Cobham) junction at around 7.30am so might see some of you on the M25/M40. 
Take it easy on the M3/M4 Roadwork section plenty of points could be had if your right foot gets heavy


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Gav, we'll have to arrange a decent route, have Sat Nav(borrowed) so won't get lost, been told there is bad road works M25 j13/14 :-/ Is it best to through town :-/ Would be good if we could all meet up ;D Saying that it'll be early saturday mornig 6.30-7am so traffic shoudl be light :-/


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

sounds good to me


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

I'll be going northbound on the M25 and then straight up the A41 misses.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

If you're coming up the A41 through Aylesbury (I'm in Aylesbury) maybe we could meet up - what sort of time do you think you might coming through (and anyone else coming this way for that matter)?


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

NaughTTy,

I reckon about 7.30-8ish we'll be there, but depending which way round the 25 we go :-/


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> Gav, we'll have to arrange a decent route, have Sat Nav(borrowed) so won't get lost, been told there is bad road works M25 j13/14 :-/ Is it best to through town :-/ Would be good if we could all meet up ;D Saying that it'll be early saturday mornig 6.30-7am so traffic shoudl be light :-/


Erm... Cough, choke, pardon, Â what? ! Â 

6.30-7am and Saturday in the same sentence??????

Sorry guys, but I think I can speak for myself AND T7 and confirm, 'We'll Catch U Later!!" Â Â

I was thinkin rather more like 10-11am!!! Â But as we are only spectating, we are in no rush so I guess we will see you there!!!! Â ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Guys you will be CRAZY to go through town. Roadworks on Sat am will be just fine - I got to Heathrow form Leatherhehad in 40 mins in rush hour last week..

Dons I agree - let meet at 10?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Erm... Cough, choke, pardon, Â what? ! Â
> 
> 6.30-7am and Saturday in the same sentence??????
> 
> ...


it was only this year i discovered there were two 6 o`clocks in the same day


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> we are in no rush


won't stop us though :


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

> NaughTTy,
> 
> I reckon about 7.30-8ish we'll be there, but depending which way round the 25 we go :-/


Whoa! Â Way too early for me - I'm only spectating so was thinking more along the lines of 9 - 9:30.

uk_christophe - you're spectating too aren't you? Â Any ideas on your route timing (Aylesbury is only 25 minutes from AmD at the most.)

Cheers,
NaughTTy


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> Guys you will be CRAZY to go through town. Roadworks on Sat am will be just fine - I got to Heathrow form Leatherhehad in 40 mins in rush hour last week..
> 
> Dons I agree - let meet at 10?


Cheers T7 M25 it is then


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

I guess some people need more beauty sleep than others 

You crazy guys


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> I guess some people need more beauty sleep than others


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> I guess some people need more beauty sleep than others Â


Well, yep, staying asleep on a Saturday morning for 25 years has certainly paid off for me!!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

If any one wants to be here :- 
http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... lient=none

Trusses Island car park to depart at 7.20am then they are welcome. 
Short drive to McDonalds to pick up some drive through breakfast.
On the road to Amd by about 7.40...


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Wak,

Sounds good to me i'll let Ronin know and we'll go that way ;D


----------

